# Why Milk Sharing Is A Gift That Keeps Giving



## Lynda1989 (Jul 21, 2021)

If you decide to give your a date with baby breast milk other than your own after consulting with your doctor, proceed with caution. I think I saw somewhere that the FDA tells that you only drink milk from a source that has screened its donors and taken additional measures to guarantee the milk's safety.


----------

